# Going Thursday



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

We are heading offshore tomorrow most likely towards the Ram Powell and other rigs. The tuna seem to be out there lately and I am hoping that we can reel some in. Any advice on what they are hitting? I have a roffs already ordered. cant wait to see what it looks like. I will try and post a report before everyone leaves on friday for the weekend trips. Just hope we can have a day like last trip i had


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

> *cliff k (8/12/2009)*Just hope we can have a day like last trip i had


Ummm....I'm pretty sure everyone on the board would like to have a trip like the last trip YOU had! You post another report like the last one and you won't make it out of port without a caravan of boats behind you...:clap Good luck out there!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

anyone have any recent rig reports. heading out early early in the a.m. our options are teh rigs or the nipple area again.. decisions decisions decisions


----------

